# Agra-Fab 175 Broadcast Spreader



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I picked up a used, Agra-Fab 175 broadcast spreader that tows behind an ATV. For those of you who have experiece with that or simalar models, will this thing work well with lime and fertilizer on small food plots.


----------



## Letmgro (Mar 17, 2002)

I owned an agri-fab pull behind spreader once. 

It lasted about 35 minutes behind my quad.

If it has a plastic cover over the gear housing, then forget it, it won't hold up to the abuse. Maybe it's a different model than what I owned though.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

The one I have does not have a plastic cover over the gears. The gears are all metal and exposed. The unit looks like it would hold perhaps 25 galons of material and it has a cover that fits over the container.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

I've owned 2 of them, with the metal exposed gears. They're good for about 2 years, then throw them away. I find that they don't hold up to extended towing over uneven, bumpy terrain. They don't stand up to that sort of abuse. They just flat out break; axle bolts and/or braces crack and fail, the gears get misaligned, that sort of thing. Particularly brutal are frost-seeding ventures over frozen ground; that lightweight spreader bounces around like a pingpong ball.


----------



## Lew (Jun 8, 2003)

I have one also and for fertilizer and seed it works fine. Mine doesn't work with lime, for that you need something much bigger and heavier.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I have one with the metal exposed gears. It won't spread lime worth a darn so don't bother trying. The lime will bridge above the spinner wire. As for fertilizer, mine is still holding up after six years of use. The plastic hopper is begining to show signs of stess cracks around the anchor bolts. I relieved the stress by drilling a small hole so it doesn't spread any farther.

I load it onto the atv rack for transport and haul the fertilizer to the plots in a wagon and/or on the racks. It's not a race to spread fertilizer so take your time. I break enough of my equipment via normal use so I try not to push it to the limit. Down time is costly. 

I fertilize all my plots twice a year. I use it on 8 acres of food plots along with 2 acres of lawn at home. Mine has every bit of 10 tons of fertilizer run through it. I'll get a few more years use out of mine before it needs replacing. BTW, fertilizer make just about any metal rust so clean it after every use.


----------

